# Mr Hercules... Backstage



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

HHmmmmm

a lil bit homoerotic me thinks 

Little LUke tanning me, Jamie tanning bulkaholic (colin) :bounce:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

OH SO SEXUAL................................

check the man love its awesome

everyone looks great, well done boys  x


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Woah, you guys were at the Hercules?

I met James Llewellin there. Got a picture with him. Great fella he is too.

But I never saw any of you dudes there?

When were you on stage? I left early so that could explain it.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

lmao, look at Lukes face. congrats guys


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> lmao, look at Lukes face. congrats guys


i think hes enjoying it tbh :tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

where *IS* that finger going luke?????????


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Right, that's it...I'm definitely doing a show if that's what happens....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha looks like you biys are havn fun.

conditon looks awesome db


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> haha looks like you biys are havn fun.
> 
> conditon looks awesome db


That must have been down to his super strict carb up LMAO


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I was prodding his balls saying.. Testicular atrophy is definately a side effect of steroid use aye mate LOL!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Get the others up! Me and that fat man back stage.., Pob PMSL!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> That must have been down to his super strict carb up LMAO


oh man my carb up was horrific!!!

dont know how many doughnuts i consumed over sat&sunday!

Luke those pics are on Jamies camera!


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Luke was clearly the fattest man there and a title i know he is proud of. He spent the day calling others fat and losing to me in the bench press comp and trying to sexually abuse me, the competitors and some animals in the car park.

T'was an awsome day and was so cool to see everyone in high spirits enjoying the sport.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Loving the pics boys 

Hahaha... Luke, that face you're pulling is classic... and J, you look like you're enjoying that wayyyyyyyyyy too much!!

xxxx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

musc said:


> Luke was clearly the fattest man there and a title i know he is proud of. He spent the day calling others fat and losing to me in the bench press comp and trying to sexually abuse me, the competitors and some animals in the car park.
> 
> T'was an awsome day and was so cool to see everyone in high spirits enjoying the sport.


Dude.. u had me in histerics all day!! 2 year since we competed together! damn!

real good to see u again mate! get your ass back on stage!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

musc said:


> Luke was clearly the fattest man there and a title i know he is proud of. He spent the day calling others fat and losing to me in the bench press comp and trying to sexually abuse me, the competitors and some animals in the car park.
> 
> T'was an awsome day and was so cool to see everyone in high spirits enjoying the sport.


PMSL!! You crack me up! I was thinking you and Gareth should make a comeback as right said fred! LOL!

As for trying to sexually abuse you.. and? lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

And the cat in the car park was asking for it and I wanted some pussy! lol


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone you all looked amazing and it was a pleasure to watch you all and appreciate all the hard work you have gone through, felt a little weird being in the audience and not up there with you lot hahaha!! and must I say WOW! what fantastic guest posers we had all works of art,myself and others will probably agree that sometimes forgot to clap because was watching in amazement and admiration of the bodies that these guest posers have sculptured, outstanding, gob smacked, you all rock :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

that photo does not do justice to the gayness rating inside that marquee yesterday.... db im sure i took one of luke and jamie spit roasting you lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> db im sure i took one of luke and jamie spit roasting you lol


i have seen one of luke taking db doggie style..... looks interesting :tongue:

Maybe pompyman that was the next one in sucession??


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

DB said:


> HHmmmmm
> 
> a lil bit homoerotic me thinks
> 
> Ya think...


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Right, that's it...I'm definitely doing a show if that's what happens....


Come out, come out wherever you are :lol: twould be a brave man to venture that far with you me thinks.. :lol:


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

DB said:


> Dude.. u had me in histerics all day!! 2 year since we competed together! damn!
> 
> real good to see u again mate! get your ass back on stage!





Littleluke said:


> PMSL!! You crack me up! I was thinking you and Gareth should make a comeback as right said fred! LOL!
> 
> As for trying to sexually abuse you.. and? lol


@DB mate was such a cool day and the dry humour is awsome good to see you doing your thing with style and in a chilled manor. I will be back under 100% bf next year and looking to give a good account of myself on the stage. I'll pm my mob number mate so we can keep in touch. spk soon bro.

@luke geraeth doesn't have earings so cant be in the right said fred comeback group, he has other plans of making a new game for kids called mr test/potatoe head!! sorry pob love u really

hope to see u again soon luke ur a good human


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> i have seen one of luke taking db doggie style..... looks interesting :tongue:
> 
> Maybe pompyman that was the next one in sucession??


yeah maybe, come on baz get it posted


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

musc said:


> @DB mate was such a cool day and the dry humour is awsome good to see you doing your thing with style and in a chilled manor. I will be back under 100% bf next year and looking to give a good account of myself on the stage. I'll pm my mob number mate so we can keep in touch. spk soon bro.
> 
> @luke geraeth doesn't have earings so cant be in the right said fred comeback group, he has other plans of making a new game for kids called mr test/potatoe head!! sorry pob love u really
> 
> hope to see u again soon luke ur a good human


LMFAO!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

musc said:


> @DB mate was such a cool day and the dry humour is awsome good to see you doing your thing with style and in a chilled manor. I will be back under 100% bf next year and looking to give a good account of myself on the stage. I'll pm my mob number mate so we can keep in touch. spk soon bro.
> 
> @luke geraeth doesn't have earings so cant be in the right said fred comeback group, he has other plans of making a new game for kids called mr test/potatoe head!! sorry pob love u really
> 
> hope to see u again soon luke ur a good human


PMSL! Cheers matey.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok here you are!



Seeing who is fatter....



Me touching up lukes **** effort at tanning lol



Baz actually finding his abs before the show - amazing if you saw the fat gits carb up hahaha



Baz and Luke



Master and pupil


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

More...



Not got far to go till I'm telling him what to do lol



Like Mini me and dr Evil ahhahahahaaa! PMSL

This is funny one 



Gal (pob) giving me some tips before I went on - fcukin hot back there!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Jesus christ! PMSL!! No wonder everyone was calling me fat! I had slitty eyes due to my fat cheeks !!! lol .. Pob was fatter though!....... and Musc


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Looking good guys. Jamie you have made excellent progress since I have been on this site. Good to see, keep it up.

Looks like Luke the was dedicated fluffer for the event.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks like a fun day out.

Nice one lads.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

haha man put a bunch of ripped bodybuilders in a room and leave em in there for a while, just dont come back to check on em:whistling: :lol:

Jokes aside lookin awsome guys!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol, good pics lads


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Where are the pics of me doggyin baz? seriously!! lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll put it up 2night! lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol sweet. Get them all up you raging ****


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hurry up baz im in need of a [email protected]


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hurry up baz im in need of a [email protected]


go see your sister then u sicko! :ban:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

DB said:


> go see your sister then u sicko! :ban:


tut, step sister.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

FPMSL Awesome work Mak!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> FPMSL Awesome work Mak!


Cheers mate!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

you 2 look like you both like it!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

and???


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

there are no words... :ban:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

and if anyone wants a brilliant porn photographer i am obviously your man


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> there are no words... :ban:


hahaha you 2 make me laugh, I always miss the fun parts :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hahahahahahahahaha...................... i love that pic hahaha


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> tut, step sister.


FAMILY MAK, FAMILY

we have discussed this hahahaha


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn DB, you look awesome to say the least. You just keep getting better and better.

Very nice job on your condition! :thumbup1:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Little luke looks like he's finished and dbs thinking I can feel a think lol

Well done to all who competed seemed a relaxed atmosphere and friendly!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Baz is still in shock and is confused why they call me littleluke! lol..

On a serious note.. Us lot always have a laugh at shows as it calms nerves and makes the day go faster! Especially when Baz found out he was on last. All in all it was a real good day.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Looks like a good day guys, bet it took the nerves away, just having a laugh and stuff.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Baz is still in shock and is confused why they call me littleluke! lol..
> 
> On a serious note.. Us lot always have a laugh at shows as it calms nerves and makes the day go faster! *Especially when Baz found out he was on last. All in all it was a real good day*.


yeah! Pob was running around trying to find me and i was mincing about out the front on my phone! lol went back stage they were all panicing saying 5 misn till i was on! lol 

We did have a proper laugh at that show! much more fun than the finals.. everyone is too tense there!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> yeah! Pob was running around trying to find me and i was mincing about out the front on my phone! lol went back stage they were all panicing saying 5 misn till i was on! lol
> 
> We did have a proper laugh at that show! much more fun than the finals.. everyone is too tense there!


yeh I 2nd that!! was a fab day and had a great laugh, was sooooo good to see you all again, your all fab xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

who is going to the stars on the 9th?

I'll be there I think.. should be about 10-15kg heavier than the Hercules


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

will be there team bio got a couple off lads in show should be nicely into rebound course then:beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yup i'll be there dude  gotta check out the competition!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Yup i'll be there dude  gotta check out the competition!


good pick me up on route! 

we'll hit krispy kreme's on the way!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> good pick me up on route!
> 
> we'll hit krispy kreme's on the way!


Haha still have the sign as my phone screen saver......ahhh krispy kreams!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

ill be there if i can find my way from greenwich... cant wait


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What an Awesome thread, those pics are awesome.

Looks like you guys had a great time.

That would be really fun back stage.

How come they dont spray on the tan?

I am just asking as it may go on more even, by the looks of it one may get patches of darker and lighter color?

Is that stuff hard to put on?


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I knew I should have gone back stage and joined in with all the man fun


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

best way is to use jan tana with a roller nite b4 and then a coat the next day, works a treat :thumb: but I reckon the guys did it that way for the excuse to rub eachother down PMSL :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> What an Awesome thread, those pics are awesome.
> 
> Looks like you guys had a great time.
> 
> ...


na its pretty easy to put on smoothly to be honest dude..

all about jan tana with dream tan over the top imo


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

DB said:


> who is going to the stars on the 9th?
> 
> I'll be there I think.. should be about 10-15kg heavier than the Hercules


Really wanna go to this, as i missed the Mr H, cos of my gfs birthday !

So hopefully ill be there ! !


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I said to Baz about using a roller but he was insistant that I use my hands.. Then he gave me a glove with a split in it??? lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I aint suprised Baz prefere's the "hands on" approach!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I said to Baz about using a roller but he was insistant that I use my hands.. Then he gave me a glove with a split in it??? lol


PMSL :lol:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

wher was i ??? missed all this lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm looks like a right sausage-fest... and I wasn't there!?!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you guys are nuts lol


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Found this and thought DB wouldnt mind it added here as it shows himholding his own against the big heavyweights and looks well....








:rockon: :thumbup1: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## maxwell (Sep 30, 2008)

Shame I didn't catch you at those antics Baz, or you could be seeing them in print.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

great pics guys,you all looked fantastic size and condition wise.

well done to you all:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BRABUS said:


> Found this and thought DB wouldnt mind it added here as it shows himholding his own against the big heavyweights and looks well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It almost looks like the heavyweight that won has a torn right bicep....

DB, you are my hero.....


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

hackskii said:


> It almost looks like the heavyweight that won has a torn right bicep....
> 
> DB, you are my hero.....


He does mate. Done it earlier on in the year.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hackskii said:


> It almost looks like the heavyweight that won has a torn right bicep....


I was thinking the same thing when i saw this quickly at work!! Has he not had something done about it??


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

MissBC said:


> I was thinking the same thing when i saw this quickly at work!! Has he not had something done about it??


Not at the mement.

Whether he will or not I dont know.

TBh I doint think there is much else they can do for him

Remember when Dorian yates torn his? Looked very similar and im pretty sure that he never had any work done to it other than the inital repair. Which was one of the reasons he quit the sport I think.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I only asked because I have one and I notice it on a bunch of dudes.

Kindof like when you have a big nose, you notice everyone elses big nose first....lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Steedee said:


> Not at the mement.
> 
> Whether he will or not I dont know.
> 
> ...


if its more than about 8 weeks down the track they wont usually do anything as the tissues have shortened and shrunk and its to hard to repair!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah he has a torn bicep and dean th eguy who came 2nd has a pec tear.. nasty injuries.. then there was me with a slipped disc! dunno if Dotun in 3rd had any injuries!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> yeah he has a torn bicep and dean th eguy who came 2nd has a pec tear.. nasty injuries.. then there was me with a slipped disc! dunno if Dotun in 3rd had any injuries!


hahahah thats so funny, all the top people came to the stage with injuries!! Maybe i should be hired and paid to be the UK muscle physiotherapist and then all you boys will be fighting fit on stage!!! GOOD IDEA methinks xx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Baz, how did you get the slipped disk?

You still do deads?

One day I would love to pic your brain on West Side Training.

I was looking at some of the stuff they did and it looks a bit non traditional.

But obviously it is working as both you and Jamie have changed your bodies tons.....

Do you do the stuff like bench or inclines on swiss balls?

Just had to ask....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Vince said:


> It's been way longer than 8 weeks now.
> 
> Not his fault tho as the doctor told him it wasn't a full tear and rest would have sufficed.
> 
> ...


DAmn, that really freaking sucks big time.........

That tear is not partial, I would have been quite upset if I was competing and the doc said its not a full tear (grade III).

My heart goes out to him. Especially how big he is, those legs look very impressive...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wiked pics lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Hey Baz, how did you get the slipped disk?
> 
> You still do deads?
> 
> ...


lol na no work on the swiss ball!

Not sure about the slipped disc dude.. it just came on the last 3 week sof my diet and is horrifically painfull not training at all at the moment and wont be for the near future.. 

trying to book an appointment for my physio but she is busy!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Not sure about the slipped disc dude.. it just came on the last 3 week sof my diet and is horrifically painfull not training at all at the moment and wont be for the near future..


Thats right mister, not until i say so hehehehehe :tongue:



DB said:


> trying to book an appointment for my physio but she is busy!


who me............................. :cool2: ???

The physio is not as busy as the patient


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MissBC said:


> who me............................. :cool2: ???
> 
> The physio is not as busy as the patient


That is funny..... :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> That is funny..... :thumb:


Dont encourage her dude


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Dont encourage her dude


encourage me in what manner huh.................................... :tongue:

dont think i need it tbh hahahah


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

DB said:


> yeah he has a torn bicep and dean th eguy who came 2nd has a pec tear.. nasty injuries.. then there was me with a slipped disc! dunno if Dotun in 3rd had any injuries!


And im sure someone once told me lifting weights was good for us....doh!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> encourage me in what manner huh.................................... :tongue:
> 
> dont think i need it tbh hahahah


na I dont either! Nice new avvy btw


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> na I dont either! Nice new avvy btw


why thank you, however i look totally different now after spending the last 3 hours in the hair dresser x


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> why thank you, however i look totally different now after spending the last 3 hours in the hair dresser x


Don't tell me you've dyed it blonde??


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Don't tell me you've dyed it blonde??


hell no, id look like a dick being blonde with such dark eyes and skin, its darker, more sexy and *m**ysterious.................................. * :stuart: slight fringe and lots of layers hahaha

OH HOW I LOVE MY HAIRDRESSER


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> hell no, id look like a dick being blonde with such dark eyes and *skin*melanoma from all the sunbeds u mean!, its darker, more sexy and *m**ysterious.................................. * :stuart: slight fringe and lots of layers hahaha
> 
> OH HOW I LOVE MY HAIRDRESSER


 :rockon:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> :rockon:


you can talk ****er your a big fat cheat and you know it!! x

and 1 a week is not ALL, you need too, london actually makes your normal skin fade its such ****ty weather!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> you can talk ****er your a big fat cheat and you know it!! x
> 
> and 1 a week is not ALL, you need too, london actually makes your normal skin fade its such ****ty weather!!


Haha!!! yeah the weather is fukin RANK hence why I am staying in tonight not off to Clapham where I was meant to be! lol  :smartass:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Haha!!! yeah the weather is fukin RANK hence why I am staying in tonight not off to Clapham where I was meant to be! lol  :smartass:


hmmmmmmmmmmmm yes....................


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Will you two get a room lol.....

Hey DB i'll still be going Stars even though not getting on stage, oh and its B'day cake time as its me birthday on the 9th whoop whoop

PB


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL thats a quality pic just spat my brew out LOL

Looks like the guy behind you has clocked it too!!!

Chuckling away to himself!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, in your defense bro, Jamie has a nice ass...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

no he doesnt he has a babboon bum that needs to be sorted out!!!


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

> no he doesnt he has a babboon bum that needs to be sorted out!!!


OOEERRRR sorted out in what way LOL


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hahahahahaha na as much as he would prob like it sorted out a different way he has a postural problem with it hence why i am going to get him working on it!!! Sticks out to much and he will end up having problems with it down the line!! FARK me, DB and Jamie better thank there lucky stars they have a loving caring physio like me to look after them!!!! OH and a tempory roomie!!


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL i couldnt resist posting with a comment like that


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO, Hey col have you got any more pics? I mailed Lee a while ago but I think he went away and didn't get back to me then I forgot 

That is a good pic tho, and its ok sweetie I was checkin your ass too while rubbing that tan in  x haha

Hacks your right its an awesome ass, even if Briar doesn't like it  LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> hahahahahaha na as much as he would prob like it sorted out a different way he has a postural problem with it hence why i am going to get him working on it!!! Sticks out to much and he will end up having problems with it down the line!! FARK me, DB and Jamie better thank there lucky stars they have a loving caring physio like me to look after them!!!! OH and a tempory roomie!!


Yeah u aint too bad 

As pert as Jamies ass is he will defo have spine problems with the increase pressure he puts on his back by being as flexible as a piece of bloody steel! he cant even sit crossed legs.. suprised u aint down the chiro clinic with me and gareth twice a week! lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Yeah u aint too bad
> 
> As pert as Jamies ass is he will defo have spine problems with the increase pressure he puts on his back by being as flexible as a piece of bloody steel! he cant even sit crossed legs.. suprised u aint down the chiro clinic with me and gareth twice a week! lol


He fcuk you man I can sit cross legged.....I would just have to break both hips to do it LMAO!

Baz did you qualify for the the british in your first show? Sorry I forgot....did you? :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> He fcuk you man I can sit cross legged.....I would just have to break both hips to do it LMAO!
> 
> Baz did you qualify for the the british in your first show? Sorry I forgot....did you? :lol:


oh here we go again! lol

they didnt have the swimsuit class when i first competed and i carry FAR too much mass to get in it..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> oh here we go again! lol
> 
> they didnt have the swimsuit class when i first competed and i carry FAR too much *FAT* to get in it..


Hows the diet going big man? Here listen if you cant fit in the plane seat tonight gimmie a call and I'll go to NY.... :tongue:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

oh u luky penut head! u goin NY, have a gr8 time dude! im way jelous! do me a favour and go to Harlem for me and say ash says Waaaaaazzzzzzzzzaaaaaap! mmmkay?!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Ash mate you're f()cking whiter than me! You'd get your ass handed to you if you spoke like the in NYC LOL!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

nah if borat got away with it.............lol

and anyway im moroccan!!! 100% so im black on the inside!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> nah if borat got away with it.............lol
> 
> and anyway im moroccan!!! *100% so im black on the inside! *


LOL! funny that bro.. your bird is Egyption.. and she is white on the inside sometimes :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

ROTFL repped!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Loooooooool! just get on your freakin plane ya jerk!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Baz did you qualify for the the british in your first show? Sorry I forgot....did you? :lol:


hahahaha jamie i think you need to get a new joke now, this is welllllll OLD!! hahahahah

and yes mister your flexibility is SH1T, SH1T, SH1T and you need to work on that asap or you are going to be like the hunchback of notredame with a babboon bum!!!

NOT A GOOD LOOK HUNNY x


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here is the pic that no body saw. :whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ordered them yesterday! Gonna be with me Sat or Mon. Awesome pics tho, nice one Lee! 

Ok Miss BC I propose a Sat morning stretching session most weeks followed by a starbucks in Balham as payment, would a lady be so kind? lol

Miss you already hun! xx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Phone me today if you get the chance J! We must arrange a night either down here or in London! I propose here as it's easier for me PMSL!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Ok Miss BC I propose a Sat morning stretching session most weeks followed by a starbucks in Balham as payment, would a lady be so kind? lol
> 
> Miss you already hun! xx


sounds good to me babe, as GAY as it may sound im starting yoga on sat mornings at my gym, i think we can do a warm up, and some stretching before and then do the class! SERIOSULY i think you would benifit from it already!!

miss you too, and all that other crap i texed about


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Phone me today if you get the chance J! We must arrange a night either down here or in London! I propose here as it's easier for me PMSL!


you lazy bum!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> sounds good to me babe, as GAY as it may sound im starting yoga on sat mornings at my gym, i think we can do a warm up, and some stretching before and then do the class! SERIOSULY i think you would benifit from it already!!
> 
> miss you too, and all that other crap i texed about


Yeah we can chat about that tonight hun! x

Is it at Soho gym? Doubt I'll make tomorrow tho....think it will be a looooong night! Call me at lunch!

Luke yeah bud I'll call you today - was at an Interview right after work then I had to move in to my flat after so well busy! x


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

yeh yeh, you just forgot about me  lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah we can chat about that tonight hun! x
> 
> Is it at Soho gym? Doubt I'll make tomorrow tho....think it will be a looooong night! Call me at lunch!
> 
> Luke yeah bud I'll call you today - was at an Interview right after work then I had to move in to my flat after so well busy! x


**** only just saw this, sorry, hence why i didnt ring!!

Dont worry i wont be starting till next sat as im still really sick!! FOCK IT!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> yeh yeh, you just forgot about me  lol


 :crying:

do you want a tissue babe??

:crying:


----------

